# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Եռանարդի

## Tig

ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴԻՆ ԶՈՒՏ ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱԿՆ ԽԱՂ Է
Հոկտեմբերին Եղեգնաձոր քաղաքում տեղի ունեցավ Եռանարդու ՀՀ 2009 թ. առաջնությունը: Եռանարդին մեծ հետաքրքրություն է առաջացրել ինտելեկտուալ խաղերի սիրահարների շրջապատում, պարզաբանումներ է տալիս Եռանարդու գյուտի հեղինակ, «Հանուն Հայրենիքիե ՀԿ-ի նախագահ ՆԵՐՍԵՍ ՆԵՐՍԻՍՅԱՆԸ:

 Եռանարդու  «պաշտոնականե  պատմությունն սկսվում է ՀՀ մտավոր սեփականության գործակալությունում սեղանի նոր խաղ` նարդի երեք խաղացողի համար թիվ AM20060080 հայտի գրանցումով 2006 թվականի մայիսի 11-ից:  2006 թ. օգոստոսի 11-ին Գառնի հեթանոսական տաճարում ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ առաջին խաղադաշտը օծվեց ՙԱրորդիների ուխտի՚ քուրմ Մանուկի կողմից, ապա տեղի ունեցավ ցուցադրական  մրցույթ-խաղ և առաջին հաղթողը դարձավ արձակագիր  Հովհաննես Մելքոնյանը:  Նույն թվականի դեկտեմբերի 15-ին գյուտն արդեն պետական մատյանում գրանցվեց և ինձ, որպես այդ գյուտի հեղինակի, տրվեց թիվ 1863 A2 արտոնագիրը: Այն ներկայացրեցի Հայաստանի նարդու ազգային ֆեդերացիա, որտեղ էլ մշակվեցին Եռանարդի խաղի կանոնները: 
Այնուհետև նարդու ազգային ֆեդերացիաի հետ համատեղ կազմակերպեցինք Եռանարդու առաջնություններ. այսպես,  2007 թ. օգոստոսի 25-ին Գառնիում տեղի ունեցավ  ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ ՀՀ անդրանիկ առաջնությունն ու շնորհանդեսը: Առաջին տեղը գրավեց ճարտարագետ Հայկ (Հակոբ) Սաղաթելյանը, երկրորդը` պատմաբան Գագիկ Արծրունին, երրորդը` էներգետիկ Արմեն Սարգսյանը: 2008 թ. օգոստոսի 24-ին  նորից Գառնի տաճարում անցկացվեց ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ ՀՀ երկրորդ առաջնությունը: Առաջին տեղը գրավեց Նարդու աշխարհի 2002 թ. չեմպիոն, այժմ արդեն Հայաստանի նարդու ազգային ֆեդերացիաի նախագահ  Խաչիկ  Մելիքյանը, երկրորդը` Եռանարդու ՀՀ 2007 թ. չեմպիոն Հայկ (Հակոբ) Սաղաթելյանը, երրորդը` լրագրող Արտյուշա Մարկոսյանը: Եվ վերջապես այս տարի հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Եղեգնաձորում անցկացվեց ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ ՀՀ չորորդ առաջնությունը, որտեղ չեմպիոն դարձավ երաժիշտ Աթեն Ադամյանը (ամենաերիտասրդ մասնակիցը),  երկրորդ և երրոդ տեղերը համապատասխանաբար զբաղեցրին լրագրող Տիգրան Մոսինյանը և էներգետիկ Գևորգ Սաղաթելյանը: 
Եռանարդու «պատմությանե մասին համառոտակի այսքանը, իսկ ապագաի մասին ասեմ, որ «Հանուն Հայրենիքիե  հայրենասիրական հասարակական կազմակերպությունը առաջարկում է հայկական նոր խաղի`  եռանարդու,  տարածման միջոցով Հայաստանի եվ հայ տեսակի միջազգային ճանաչողությանը նպաստող, բնակչության զբաղվածության խնդիրներին վերաբերվող համալիր միջոցառումների հեռանկարային ԾՐԱԳԻՐ: 
Ծրագրով նախատեսված համագործակցող կազմակերպություններ կարող են դառնալ  ՀՀ մշակույթի և սպորտի նախարարությունները, երիտասարդության հարցերով զբաղվող հասարակական կազմակերպություններ, Հայաստանի նարդու ազգային ֆեդերացիան, ՀՀ մարզպետարանները,  քաղաքապետարանները, հայ ազգային գործարարներ, ինտելեկտուալ խաղերի երկրպագուներ: 
 Ես գտնում եմ, որ նման  ծրագրի կարիք այնուամենայնիվ կա, քանի որ այսօր մեր ժողովրդի  մի զգալի մասն իր ազատ ժամանակն անց է կացնում համակարգչի կամ հեռուստատեսության առաջ նստած, հիմնականում օտար և ապազգային  խաղերով կամ սերիալներով զուր վատնում եռանդը: Դրա պատճառն այն է, որ լուծված չեն ժողովրդին հայրենասիրությամբ դաստիարակելու ու նրա հանգիստը ճիշտ կազմակերպելու  հարցերը: Մյուս կողմից անընդհատ քարոզվող սեքսի, բռնության և այլասերվածության այլ դրսևորումների դեմ կտրուկ միջոցներ չկիրառելու հետևանքով, ճանապարհ է հարթվում, որ դրանք հենց երիտասարդության միջոցով անարգել թափանցեն նաև մեր առօրյա կյանք:
Մեր  ծրագրի հիմնական նպատակը ՀՀ առաջնություններ անցկացնելու միջոցով  ՀՀ մտավոր սեփականության գործակալությունում 18622A2 արտոնագրով գրանցված հայկական նոր խաղի` ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ, տարածումը լինելով հանդերձ,  ունի հետևյալ միտումները. նախ ժողովրդի մեջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել դեպի նորը, նորարությունը, երկրորդ` յուրաքանչյուրին էլ համակել զգացողությամբ, թե ինչպես նաև  իր մասնակցությամբ առաջիկա տարիներին եռանարդին, որպես հայկական նոր խաղ, կտարածվի Հայաստանում ու նրա սահմաններից դուրս: 
Եռանարդին ոչ միայն կարող է հասարակության մեջ բնականոն մրցակցությամբ  զարգացնել ընկերության ու միասնականության զգացումը, լիցքաթափելով իրար հանդեպ կուտակված բացասական լիցքերը, այլև կարող է զարգացնել անձնական և հակառակորդների շահերի փոխհարաբերությունների իրատեսական վերլուծությունը, օգնել սեփական հնարավորությունների ճիշտ գնահատմանը, այդու դրանք կյանքում կիրառել հաշվի առնելով շրջապատի իրական վիճակը:
Նախորդ երեք տարիներին Եռանարդու շնորհանդեսն ու ՀՀ առաջնությունները օգոստոսին Նավասարդյան խաղերի շրջանակներում  Գառնի հեթանոսական տաճարում   անցկացնելով մենք 2009 թ. հոկտեմբերին ՀՀ չորորդ առաջնությունը որոշեցինք կազմակերպել Եղեգնաձոր քաղաքում նպատակ հետապնդելով ավելի ճանաչողական դարձնել Հայաստանի մեկ այլ գողտրիկ վայր ևս` Վայոց ձորը,  իր տեսարժան վայրերով ու պատմամաշակութային հուշարձաններով: 
Ելնելով 2007-2008-2009 թթ. ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ ՀՀ առաջնությունների համար ՀՀ տարբեր մարզերում անցկացված փուլային մրցումների վերլուծությունից ու փորձից, վստահաբար կարող ենք ասել, որ երիտասարդությունն ավելի գործուն մասնակցություն է ունենում այդ նոր խաղի տարածման մեջ քան տարեց սերունդը: Դա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ նոր խաղի նրբերանգներն զգալի արագ են յուրացվում երիտասարդների կողմից, քանի որ նրանց միտքն ավելի ճկուն է, հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակը  մեծ է և կաղապարված չէ կարծրատիպերով: 
Մեր ծրագիրն իրատեսական է,  որովհետև հատուկ ծախսեր չի պահանջում և կարող է ընդգրկել սոցիալական բոլոր խավերին ու խմբերին,  կարևորը, որ խաղի միջոցով միավորելով նրանց բոլորին` երիտասարդությանը փոխանցում է ավագ ընկերների ուսանելի փորձն ու հաղորդում ստեղծագործական ձիրքեր: Ավելացնեմ, որ ծրագիրն իրականացնող աշխատանքային  խմբում ընդգրկված են նաև արվեստի և գիտության  ներկայացուցիչներ, գրականագետ` Արմենակ. Ղազինյանը, ասմունքող-երգիծաբան` Հորիզոնը, հայրենասիրական երգերի հեղինակ և կատարող` Աշուղ Ռազմարը, պատմաբան` Զոհրաբ Մուղդուսյանը, ազատամարտիկ` Հովհաննես Միրիբյանը, իրավաբան Սամվել Մաճկալյանը,   լրագրողներ և այլք: Նախօրոք համաձայնեցնելով համապատասխան մարզպետարանների կրթության, մշակույթի, սպորտի և երիտասարդական հարցերի վարչության հետ, առաջնության ընթացքում  մենք կազմակերպում ենք նաև գեղարվեստական միջոցառումներ, տոնական շունչ հաղորդելով այդ յուրահատուկ մրցաշարերին: Նման շփումները բարձրացնում են տեղական բնակչության մշակութային ճաշակը, դաստիրակում հայրենասիրական ոգով, ի հայտ բերում նոր շնորհալիների:
Վերոհիշյալը միայն ծրագրի սկիզբն է ու կարող է  ստարտային դեր խաղալ հաջորդ առաջնությունների համար: Այսինքն այժմ նախապատրաստվելով 2010 թ. առաջնությանը, նախատեսում ենք զուգահեռաբար  լրացուցիչ մրցաշարեր կազմակերպել հատկապես երիտասարդության շրջանում` ուսանողների, դպրոցականների կամ երիտասարդական այլ կառույցներում, նաև Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետությունում: Իսկ հեռանկարում պետք է օգտագործենք նաև միջազգային մրցաշարեր կազմակերպելու հնարավորությունները: Օրինակ, արդեն  դիմել ենք Ջերմուկի  քաղաքապետին, նրան առաջարկելով միջազգային պայմանագրերով ամրագրել Եռանարդու միջազգային մրցաշարեր անցկացնելու Ջերմուկ քաղաքի մենաշնորհային իրավունքը, ձեռք բերել նմանատիպ մի այնպիսի կարգավիճակ, որն ունի Մոնտե Կառլոն` դասական նարդու մրցաշարերի համար: 
Սակայն  հեռանկարային ցանկացած նպատակ իրականացնելու համար մենք նախ պետք է հետևողականորեն լուծենք տեղական առաջնությունների ֆինանսական խնդիրները ու ձգտում  ենք, որպեսզի  2010 թ. առաջնությունը կազմակերպվի բարձր մակարդակով ու պետական  ներդրումներով.  պետական մոտեցումը հետաքրքրություն կառաջացնի  նաև հայրենասիրական մտածողություն ունեցող գործարարների մոտ, այդու կարելի է ակնկալել, որ նրանք ևս կհովանավորեն  մեր հեռանկարային ծրագրերը:  Խիստ կարևոր են նաև  գովազդային աշխատանքները,  որոնք իրենց հերթին կնպաստեն եռանարդու խաղադաշտերի պատվերների և հայկական նոր խաղի ճանաչողության աճին նաև միջազգային ասպարեզում: Եթե  բարձրանա ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ վարկանիշը, հնարավորություն կստեղծվի անընդատ եռանարդու խաղադաշտեր պատրաստել և դրանք իրացնել: Դա նշանակում է, որ կարելի է ստեղծել փայտամշակման նոր արհեստանոցներ և ունենալ նոր աշխատատեղեր:  Երբ եռանարդին բավականին տարածում ստանա, հնարավոր է նաև եռանարդու խաղադաշտերի արտահանում մեր հանրապետությունից դուրս, իսկ ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ միջազգային մրցաշարերը, պարզ է որ  կբարձրացնեն  հատկապես դեպի Հայաստան եղած հետաքրքրությունը ու կապահովեն զբոսաշրջիկության աճ և ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի վարկանիշի բարձրացում:

ԼՐԱՑՈՒՑԻՉ ՆՅՈՒԹԵՐ
ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆԵՐ  ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ
Եռանարդիով ապահովվում  է և՜ նարդի խաղի ամբողջ հետաքրքրությունը, և՜ պահպանվում է դասական ՙկարճ՚ և ՙերկար՚ տեսակի խաղերի կանոնները, առավելությունն այն է, որ ընդլայնված են խաղի ֆունկցիոնալ հնարավորությունները, ինչով էլ այն դառնում է ավելի հետաքրքիր:
             Ռուբեն ՔԱԼԱՇՅԱՆ, գյուտերի արտոնագրային հավատարմատար.

Եռնարդու ծնունդը թող բերի նավասարդ յան խաղերի վերածնունդ, որի իմաստը նաև հնի նորոգման, նոր որակների ի հայտ բերման և հաղորդման մեջ է:
             Սերգեյ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ, փիլիսոփայական գիտությունների թեկնածու.

Սովորական նարդու մեջ ուժեղ խաղացողն այստեղ էլ է մնում ուժեղ:
            Հովհաննես ՄԵԼՔՈՆՅԱՆ, արձակագիր, Եռանարդու 2006 թ. մրցույթի հաղթող.

Եռանարդին զուտ հայկական խաղ է, քանի որ ծնվել է Հայաստանում:  Երբ նարդին երեքով են խաղում շատ հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչո՞ւ չստեղծել նարդի, որ խաղան չորսով:
             Միխաիլ ԲԱՂԴԱՍԱՐՈՎ, գործարար, Եռանարդու 2007 թ. ՀՀ ազգային առաջնության   հովանավոր.

Եռանարդին միջազգային նարդու այժմ գործող խաղաձևերից ավելի բարդ  է այն պարզ պատճառով, որ այստեղ պայքարը միանգամից երկուսի դեմ է: Դա նախ մեծացնում է խաղացողի ուշադրությունը, ապա զարգացնում հնարավորությունները ճիշտ օգտագործելու հատկությունը: Ողջունելի է հայկական նարդու ծնունդը, ցանկա նանք նրան նաև միջազագային ճանաչում:
            Խաչիկ ՄԵԼԻՔՅԱՆ, Նարդու աշխարհի 2002 թ. առաջնության թիմային չեմպիոն, Եռանարդու 2008թ. առաջնության չեմպիոն.

Ընդհանրապես նարդին ՙազարտնի՚ խաղ է: Եռանարդու դեպքում էլ է այդպես: Բայց քանի որ այն նոր է, դեռ խաղի ընթացքում վեճեր կլինեն: Մեր նպատակն այժմ Հայաստանի ամբողջ տարածքում Եռանարդու զարգացումն է:
           Սերժիկ ԱՐԶՈՒՄԱՆՅԱՆ, Հայաստանի նարդու ազգային ֆեդերացիա, Եռանարդու առաջնություննե րի գլխավոր մրցավար

Եռանարդու ՙկարճ՚ տեսակով խաղն այնքան լարված է անցնում, որ խաղն ավարտելիս են միայն հանգիստ շունչ քաշում, ասես իջած լինեն այնպիսի ինքնաթիռից, որում վառելիքը վաղուց վերջացել էր:
           Հովիկ ՓԱ ՆՈՍՅԱՆ, Եռանարդու երկրպագու

Կարծում եմ այդ նոր խաղը, որ արդեն ստացել է ՙհայկական նարդի՚ անվանումը, կօգնի նաև հայկականության քարոզչությանը ինչպես Հայաստանում, այնպես էլ Հայաստանի սահմաններից դուրս: Ուստի հայ գործարարներն էլ պետք է օգտակար լինեն, որպեսզի այն տարածվի:
          Հրաչյա ՍԱՀԱԿՅԱՆ, գործարար, Եռանարդու 2008 թ. ՀՀ ազգա յին առաջնության հովանավոր.

Իհարկե, ժամանակի առումով Եռանարդիով խաղը, եթե համեմատենք սովորական նարդու հետ, երկարատև է, և լարվածու թյունն էլ մեծ է: Բայց չէ՞ որ հենց այդ, և հատկապես երկու հակառակորդների առկայություն է, որ պայքարը թեժացնում է ու խաղացողներին պարգևում մարզական ավելի մեծ բավականություն:
            Ներսես ՆԵՐՍԻՍՅԱՆ Եռանարդի գյուտի հեղինակ

ԽԱՂԱՑԵ՜Ք ԵՎ ՏԱՐԱԾԵ՜Ք   ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴԻԿ
ԱՆ ՆԱՐԴԻՆ
ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈ՜ՒՆ: Եռանարդու խաղադաշտ առայմ կարող եք պատվիրել միայն Եռանարդի գյուտի հեղինակ  Ն. Ներսիսյանի մոտ, նախօրոք դիմելով նրան 010 271776  կամ 077053769 հեռախոսահամարներով    ,   էլեկտրոնային հասցեներով:
ՀԻՇԵ՜Ք: Արտոնագրի բացակայությամբ և առանց գյուտի հեղինակի համաձայնության ԵՌԱ ՆԱՐԴՈՒ խաղադաշտի պատրաստումն ու վաճառքը արգելվում է ՀՀ օրենքով: 

ԵՌԱՆԱՐԴԻ ԽԱՂԻ ԿԱՆՈՆՆԵՐԸ 


1. Մրցակիցները նետում են երկուական զառ` ամենամեծ նետողը կատարում է առաջին քայլը, այնուհետև ժամացույցի սլաքի հակառակ ուղղության նետում են կատարում մնացած մրցակիցները: 
2. Մրցակիցները զառերը պետք է նետեն  բաժակով, վերուվար մի քանի անգամ թափահարելուց հետո: Նետել անպայման սեփական խաղադաշտում: 
3. Նետված զառերը միասին պետք է կանգնեն խաղադաշտի հարթ երեսի վրա: Մյուս  բոլոր դեպքերում նետումը ուժի մեջ չէ և երկու զառերը պետք է նետել նորից:
 4. Խաղացողները իրավունք չունեն խառնվելու զառերի շարժմանը կամ չեղյալ հայտարարելու նետված զառերը: 
5. Քայլը համարվում է կատարված, երբ խաղացողը վերցնում է զառը և փոխանցում հաջորդին:
6. Խաղացողները իրավունք չունեն փակելու հաջորդական վեց տուն, եթե իր ելակետայհն շարքից հակառակորդները թեկուզ մեկ քար առաջ չեն անցել: 
7. Երբ խաղացողներից մեկը սխալ է խաղացել և վերցրել է զառերը, ապա հակառակորդների զգուշացնելուց հետո նա պարտավոր է ուղղել սխալը: Եթե սխալը չի նկատվում և խաղը շարունակվում է, ապա կողմնակի անձի միջամտությունը չի ընդունվում: 
8. Հանված քարերը պետք է դրվեն խաղադաշտից դուրս: 
9. Վեճերի դեպքում մրցավարական հանձնաժողովի որոշումը պարտադիր է: 
10. Մրցումների սկզբնամասում խաղացողների միմյանց հետ հանդիպելու հարցը որոշվում է վիճկահանությամբ: 
ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՆԱՐԴՈՒ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՖԵԴԵՐԱՑԻԱ

----------

_Հրաչ_ (09.11.2009), Արիացի (09.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (09.11.2009), Շինարար (09.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (09.11.2009)

----------

